# كل اللهجات: بميّل على



## Arabic Guru

السلام عليكم

 نقول في العامية - ولسنا هنا من دعاة العامية طبعاً – بَمَيّل عليك
وهي بمعنى: يأتي أو يجيء 
ونقول أيضاً: 
بمرق/ك عليك
وأهل الخليل يقولون: بَعَدّي عليك
فماذا تقولون أنتم؟​


----------



## Schem

في القصيم ونجد نقول أسّير عليك وقد سمعت بعض الناس يقولون أغدّي عليك


----------



## momai

في الفصحى يمكنك أن تقول "أعرج الى" , أما في منطقتي في سوريا فيوجد الكثير من الكلمات والتعبيرات منها: بحيّد لعندك ,بمر لعندك,بمرء/ق لعندك.


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر نقول
بمر عليك
بعدّي عليك
بفوت عليك


----------



## Schem

أمر عليك عادةً تشير إلى زيارة أقصر في السعودية وقد تقتصر على وقفة على الباب بعكس التسيير أوالتغدية والتي قد تمتد لساعات


----------



## FreeDom Fighter

momai said:


> في الفصحى يمكنك أن تقول *"أعرج الى*" , أما في منطقتي في سوريا فيوجد الكثير من الكلمات والتعبيرات منها: بحيّد لعندك ,بمر لعندك,بمرء/ق لعندك.



بشأن العربية الفصحى سنختلف  فنحن لا نقول* "أعرج إلى"* بمعنى "*زارَ*" و الصواب أن نقول :*أعرّجُ على*
*عرَّجَ *أحمدُ *على *صديقه خالد و هو في طريقه إلى بيته أي* مرَّ بهِ مرورًا سريعًا *(زيارة قصيرة المدّة)... 
أمّا *عرَّج إلى*: *مالَ من جانبٍ إلى آخر* 
و بالنسبة إلى *المكان *فيقول العرب: *عرَّجَ بالمكان أي بمعنى نزل به*


----------



## momai

freedom fighter said:


> بشأن العربية الفصحى سنختلف  فنحن لا نقول* "أعرج إلى"* بمعنى "*زارَ*" و الصواب أن نقول :*أعرّجُ على*
> *عرَّجَ *أحمدُ *على *صديقه خالد و هو في طريقه إلى بيته أي* مرَّ بهِ مرورًا سريعًا *(زيارة قصيرة المدّة)...
> أمّا *عرَّج إلى*: *مالَ من جانبٍ إلى آخر*
> و بالنسبة إلى *المكان *فيقول العرب: *عرَّجَ بالمكان أي بمعنى نزل به*


شكرا على التصحيح,
و جعلا أكبر الخلافات يا زلمة هه :d


----------



## Bakr

في المغرب نقول : داز، يدوز، ولاعلم لي بأصل الكلمة
ولكن هناك من يستعمل : طرق، يطرق (والقاف تنطق مثل الجيم القاهرية).ـ
يدوز عليك
يطرقك


----------



## Hemza

Bakr said:


> في المغرب نقول : داز، يدوز، ولاعلم لي بأصل الكلمة
> ولكن هناك من يستعمل : طرق، يطرق (والقاف تنطق مثل الجيم القاهرية).ـ
> يدوز عليك
> يطرقك



السلام عليكم يا أخي بكر

في شمال المغرب خصوصا نحو المنطقة الجبال سمعت ان سكانها يقولون "فات عليك/يفوت عليك" و على ما أعتقد كانت موجودة أيضا بمدينة فأس بجانب الفعل "داز/يدوز". و حسب ما أعرف, هذا الفعل مستخدم بالهجة العراقية و الكويتية و مع ذلك معناها مختلفة


----------



## Zoghbi

Bakr said:


> في المغرب نقول : داز، يدوز، ولاعلم لي بأصل الكلمة



أصل هذا الفعل هو جاز/يجوز (مستمعل في مدن الجزائر، ناس الريف و الصحراء يفضلون فات/يفوت أو فوّت)
التغير من جيم إلى دال يبين ان في زمن قديم كان  اهل شمال المغرب ينطقون الجيم كما في اللغة الفصحى (و أغلب اللهجات الجزيرة العربية و العراق و الجزائر)


----------



## shagrouni

في ليبيا نقول:
بنمر عليك، بنعدّي عليك، بنفوت عليك، بنخطم عليك


----------

